# Aluminum v hull project suggestions/questions



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where are you? If you are in florida you might want to get your money back, it will cost you more then you paid to try and get the title. If you can't get your money back then scrap it and consider it a lesson learned imho. No title = no sale.


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ah not what I want to hear (though I know it's very true) 
I'm going to check with the tax collectors office and see what I can come up with. If it comes down to being considered home made as my only route I may do that. I have a good friend that lives next to a coast guard auxiliary station, maybe they can help some


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It would be illegal to get it registered as a homemade, and not worth the trouble if you ever get caught cause no officer will be foolish enough to think you built it. Those hulls are a dime a dozen and cheap too, be easier just to buy another.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Go to the DMV with the bill of sale, if it was registered as late as 2014 it'll be in the system by vin/hull ID. They can look up the previous titled person and you can contact them, then you'll need this form.

http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/forms/btr/82101.pdf


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Spoke with the DMV and provided the FL number. They have it in the system but can't release the owners name. Doh! Any ways around this to find the owner?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

1.If you explain the situation they may be willing to contact them for you, so they're no giving out an individuals info. I suggest going in person, be very polite, look as hopeless as possible. If they still refuse, ask them what your options are (look especially sad and hopeless), this can't be the first time they've dealt with this situation. 

2. If all that fails find someone with the FWC they have the ability to look up boats that have been abandoned in the water and deemed a hazard to navigation or the environment. Explain to them the situation, and ask them if they'll contact the last registered owner to help you resolve. 

Keep in mind all these people technically work for you (the public) if much resistance is met just keep asking for the next supervisor up the food chain, explaining your situation, eventually if you go high enough you'll find someone with the willingness and authority to make a decision. 

I've never used this but it may be worth a shot. https://services.flhsmv.gov/mvcheckweb/


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The previous owner can request a copy of the title due to loss. It isn't that hard. 

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> The previous owner can request a copy of the title due to loss. It isn't that hard.
> 
> Nate


The guy he bought it from was not the previous registered owner.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

firecat1981 said:


> The guy he bought it from was not the previous registered owner.


Dang. Missed that part.

Nate


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the quick responses fellas! The guy I bought it from (the title jumper as coined by the DMV) was able to get a full name for the previous owner and his last place of work. Found the guy on LinkedIn but I guess you can't message until they accept a request. 

He's just down in Ft. Meyers and is in the auto auction industry so I'm hoping this will be an easy every day thing for him once we connect. Wish me luck! 
Thanks again and I'll keep ya'll posted on how it goes.

Still hoping to call this one a good deal--either way they said I'm good on the trailer so I'm not all the way out of pocket just yet. And I will look especially sad and hopeless at the DMV if it comes down to it


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Here is the guidance I found for Florida:

https://www.flhsmv.gov/safety-center/consumer-awareness/vessel-registration-titles/

"Notify your local tax collector or license plate agency in writing stating the problem and provide the vessel’s Florida registration number. The local tax collector or license plate agency *may* provide the name and address of the titled owner with the necessary instructions for transferring the ownership of the vessel into your name. However, some agencies do not provide ownership information for vessels to the public. Instead, as stated in DMV Procedure TL-07, they *may* provide the titled owner (by writing directly to the owner of record) with the purchaser’s released contact information (name and address) and any necessary instructions. The owner then *has the option* to contact the purchaser to assist them. You may also contact the department to obtain ownership information for the vessel owner by completing form HSMV 90510, Motor Vehicle/Vessel Records Request. The department’s mailing address is shown at the top of this form."

There are too many "may" statements in that answer for my taste. 

I found these statements on a couple of county tax assessor sites:

"Proof of ownership on a used boat from a non-title state is the vessel registration. A notarized bill of sale is required with the registration to transfer ownership."

"The proof of ownership for a non-titled vessel is a registration and a notorized bill of sale."

South Carolina is also a title state, but I can title a boat in SC using a bill of sale from a non-title state. This is essentially a way to launder a boat. I have family in Louisiana and Kansas, so this would be the route I would take if I already paid for the boat and the last titled owner would not cooperate.

"Sell" the boat (the boat never leaves your driveway) to a very close, trusted friend or relative in a non-title state like Alabama, Mississippi or Georgia for $100.00 Pay for them to register it in their state and then sell it back to you in a couple of weeks for $100.00. Get a notarized bill of sale. You'll have to pay some taxes, notary and registration fees, but for a "$100.00" boat it will not be that bad.

***Title states: South Carolina, California, Kentucky, Montana, North Carolina, South Dakota, West Virginia, Florida, Maryland, Nebraska, Ohio, Texas, Wisconsin, Idaho, Massachusetts, Nevada, Oklahoma, Utah, Illinois, Michigan, New Jersey, Oregon, Vermont, Indiana, Minnesota, New Mexico, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Iowa, Missouri, New York, Rhode Island and Washington*** 

Nate


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nate--thank you for all of that info man. I know the boat wasn't stolen or anything and I was looking for that "wink and a nod" type of loophole.

THE GOOD NEWS! I took a shot in the dark finding the owner on LinkedIn and it turned out to be him.
He found the title (still open) in his storage unit and is mailing it out to me tomorrow. Got lucky! Back in action!

Now that's squared away.. Ideas for converting it into a sweet poling skiff??


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my 1st skiff was a 67 StarCraft 14ft aluminum v hull. I rehabbed it and years later gave it to my son who let it go to hell in his back yard. We are in the process of rehabbing it again for my grandson. just sand blasted and repainted the trailer. This is a very heavy duty 14 footer, was rated at 40hp and has had a 50 on it for years. Yours is a good looking hull but appears to be lighter duty. My advice is do not make it too top heavy. If you add casting decks keep them as low as you can. I added high casting decks to mine when I first got it about 25 years ago and although we didn't have any disasters it was too top heavy in a wind esp with me and my 2 boys at the time. Keep it simple. I would consider leaving it as is.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Listen to Devrep. Keep it simple and light. Keep your deck no higher than level with the thwarts. 

We had an old Starcraft 14' vee-hull that we fished the snot out of. My dad built a deck out of dimensional lumber and 3/4" treated ply that was level with the top. It raised the center of gravity higher than was comfortable in a vee-bottom, round chine boat. He swore he could reach out and touch the water from his seat on the deck when a wake hit us sideways and got the boat rocking. My grandpa had a similar boat with a factory deck that was basically level with the tops of the thwarts and it was more comfortable to fish out of as a result.

Nate


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Got some time to slap a little paint on this weekend, still got some touching up to do. Keeping on a budget with this one so a lot of the work I'm going to try to salvage/reuse what I can here and there. 








First coat of flat tan after sanding/primer. Ended up grabbing 2 shades on accident but went with a marsh grass look.








Nothing special, but won't stop me from getting tight.
Had some truck bed liner sitting around and decided to hit the lower rails with it.








"Roll her on over." Enjoying the durability I must say.








A little while back I saw some PVC pool chairs being tossed next to a buddy's place. Thought they had a useful looking frame and grabbed 3 of them. Also got about 16'x3' of 3/4 starboard (looks rough, and has some random drill holes, but also free. Right in my wheelhouse.)








Drilled/tapped with some stainless bolts/lock nuts. Starboard cut to shape and cleaned up. Still had more truck bed liner so hit the frame with it. Thought it turned out pretty clean.








Getting an idea of where I want the platform, just laying some stuff on (no final materials or anything)








Good not great I know, but as it stands now I'm still under $500 on the project. Works for me. Advice, compliments, and comical insults all welcome!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sweet! Just go fishing now


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks yobata, I checked out your Johnsen build. Always been a fan of them, very nice work man.

And I'm ready to go! Main issue--the Florida sun on that aluminum is insanely hot so I'm going to get the deck/floor work done first. Still getting a motor squared away and hoping to get the other work done in the mean time.

I would go paddle it around but being a commercial diver working on 100-200ft of boats per day... I just don't have it in me. A couple 12oz curls and a tiller I can handle


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I like what you've done with the place!

Nate


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Made a simple frame using non treated 2x4's coated with thompsons water seal (had to rip a few down to taper as the front bench is higher)
aluminum 90*s stainless screwed to the wood and riveted to the bench/hull all pre coated with 5200 (2 more hidden on the undersides of the running boards riveted thru hull) nothing special but very simple and sturdy.

Found some draining rubber mat (24x36") and slapped that in with a few screws. Should allow the anchor/line to drain and dry well enough. Prevent some noise and damage as well.








Tracing the deck out of cardboard was not fun, ended up doing it one side at a time. After some extra jigsaw and sanding work got it to fit pretty flush. Fish won't mind anyway!








First test run after working on a 1982 Evinrude 35hp I picked up from a friend. Had it running 3-4 years ago and laying in a garage ever since. (Someone put a 15 sticker on it for a limited horsepower lake at some point)

After removing old caked up grease, re greasing, bleeding all of the fuel lines, and cleaning the carb it runs like a top. It's also an electric start which is a plus.








Skiff, where nature intended.
Made a 9 mile loop on about 4-5 gallons of fuel and no hiccups. The hull is really dry and planes out nicely.








One ugly motor... Hopefully not for much longer.








Secured the casting platform. All stainless/aluminum parts. Eyebolt goes through with 5200 to a lock nut.








On the front deck used a flush bolt/washer/folded nylon strap/through to a lock nut to lift the anchor box. Simple loop that lays down pretty flat.
Had a piece of rubber gym floor mat lying around. Happened to fit almost perfect on the floor in front of the first bench. Going to hunt down another one for the forward section. Kills the noise pretty well.

That's it for now.

-Going to cut a couple of decks for the benches out of starboard to prevent 3rd degree aluminum burns on the ass.

-At some point soon going to cover the deck/benches in seadek.

-And the poling platform will be very soon. In dire need. I can't see


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that's a damn nice looking hull, good lines and looks built tuff. I like your paint job too.



WhiteDog70810 said:


> I like what you've done with the place!
> 
> Nate


that's a damn nice looking hull, good lines and looks built tuff. I like your paint job too.


Tall22 said:


> Made a simple frame using non treated 2x4's coated with thompsons water seal (had to rip a few down to taper as the front bench is higher)
> aluminum 90*s stainless screwed to the wood and riveted to the bench/hull all pre coated with 5200 (2 more hidden on the undersides of the running boards riveted thru hull) nothing special but very simple and sturdy.
> 
> Found some draining rubber mat (24x36") and slapped that in with a few screws. Should allow the anchor/line to drain and dry well enough. Prevent some noise and damage as well.
> ...


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

devrep said:


> that's a damn nice looking hull, good lines and looks built tuff. I like your paint job too.
> 
> 
> that's a damn nice looking hull, good lines and looks built tuff. I like your paint job too.


Thanks man. The hull caught my attention when I saw it. Definitely has some nice lines. It rides out nicely and feels really sturdy like a utility boat. Excited to take it down for a camping trip this winter in the everglades.


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Epoxied down some vinyl trim over night. Only a couple bucks at Home Depot, well worth it to cover up the not so pretty sections of cuts. Went back over the edges with clear drying caulk. Should save me from retrieving some dropped jig heads and hooks etc.








Didn't take it all the way to the edge in the rear sections. Not enough surface area for the epoxy to really grab. Decided against hatching it anyways so this should make it easier to open to get in to the larger storage.








Picked up a replacement cowling in better shape than my current one. Got it sanded and primed to be painted tomorrow. Sticking with white. Going to camo the old one and make a mesh cover that accepts foliage for duck hunting.
















Red tailed hawk looking wary on a neighbors jeep. Watched it drop down to the ground a few moments later and grab a snake.


----------



## Tall22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Painted the cowling and made a tiller extension








Paracord grip on the tiller extension


----------

